# Firefox rendering issue on some websites



## SPlissken (Apr 22, 2012)

Hello all

I have some strange display with firefox 11.0 on FreeBSD 9.0 AMD64

See this screenshot





Any advices are welcome.

Thanks


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 22, 2012)

You mean the sizing of the buttons and fonts?

Make sure x11-fonts/webfonts is installed, and in Firefox Preferences/Content/Advanced, that "Allow pages to choose their own fonts, instead of my selections above" is checked.


----------



## SPlissken (Apr 22, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> You mean the sizing of the buttons and fonts?
> 
> Make sure x11-fonts/webfonts is installed, and in Firefox Preferences/Content/Advanced, that "Allow pages to choose their own fonts, instead of my selections above" is checked.



This setup was still ok and *I* installed webfonts this morning without success.


----------

